# Driver for AC97 Modem



## eltoni91 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi!

I have installed FreeBSD 8.0 on my old Toshiba Satellite Pro 4600 laptop with 256 MB RAM and it's running pretty good. The laptop has an internal modem.

When I issue [cmd=]pciconf -lv[/cmd] in the shell I get:


```
none0@pci0:0:31:6:      class=0x070300 card=0x00011179 chip=0x24468086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801BA/BAM (ICH2/ICH2-M) AC'97 Modem Controller'
    class      = simple comms
    subclass   = generic modem
```

I can't find a driver for it for the FreeBSD system. Do you know where I can find a driver for it? Or is there any way I can get the modem working, with another general driver or something?

Thanks in advance!
Tony


----------

